

Node.js Has Been Forked - jashkenas
https://github.com/iojs/io.js#readme

======
jashkenas
For the curious, like me, some more goodies...

Homepage: [http://iojs.org/](http://iojs.org/)

Logos:
[https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/37](https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/37)

Confusion:
[https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/3](https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/3)

Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669557)

------
rmason
There isn't a single line on that page that suggests any reason why you might
want to chose it over nodejs. It would seem before you tell people how to
install it that you give them a reason why they should.

~~~
gkcgautam
Unofficial, but relevant -
[https://github.com/iojs/iojs.github.io/issues/2#issuecomment...](https://github.com/iojs/iojs.github.io/issues/2#issuecomment-65451606)

------
arcatek
Previous thread

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8669557)

------
SEJeff
I do wonder if this will actually take off and would love to see a bit more
content on why they needed to fork node.

------
doublerebel
The one thing I can't tell about io.js or node-forward is whether any attempts
will be made for PRs against Node 'proper' in an effort to eventually reunify
and improve the entire existing ecosystem.

The vast majority of Node end-users aren't missing major functionality from
the existing API, so being able to share improvements with mainline Node will
be the only way to show that there actually are better features coming out of
the forks. Otherwise features developed in the forks will have much narrower
adoption and will likely seem unstable/untested.

------
tlrobinson
I know this group includes a lot of prominent Node core developers but they're
doing a pretty terrible job of explaining why this is necessary.

------
kylequest
A competing node.js fork is a good thing! With Node Forward and io.js
everybody wins.

If you are curious about node-forward vs io.js take a look at the end of the
node-forward page [http://nodeforward.org](http://nodeforward.org) to see how
they are related :-)

------
crumpled
It's been forked 7,497 times, at least.

